# Herman Survivors hunting boots?



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2004)

Just picked up a pair from Wal-Mart.  
Mossy Oak camo 1000 denier outer, WATERPROOF, 600g thinsulate, "ScentScreen" (whatever), camo rubber sole, breathable liner, etc...  $45!  Did I waste my money?   : 
My last boots have had it.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 12, 2004)

I wear them and think they are fine.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 12, 2004)

Phil,

They should work fine except maybe in real wet or real cold conditions...


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Phil.....*

For $45.00 bucks they can be all bad.....

Even if they tear up......

They'll be O.K.....


----------



## Hambone (Sep 13, 2004)

I've got some of those too, Phil.  I was reluctant to buy them at first but, I've not had really good luck with boots of $150 and up anyway.  The biggest difference I've noticed is that the leather isn't nearly as soft as with more expensive boots.  

But, they've been fine so far.  They do seem to be pretty tough.


----------



## 7 Mag (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not sure about now, but I know for a fact about 20 years ago they made a great boot.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 14, 2004)

Just for you all:

http://www.trailspace.com/gear/brands/herman/survivor

ML


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 14, 2004)

Michael,
Yeah I had read some of those before I posted.  Those people are definitely ALL OVER the board!  From 'greatest thing since slice bread to worst pieces of junk ever'.    
Was hoping to get some more consistent info from this group.    
Oh well, hopefully I'll know soon enough.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a pair of boots from WalMart that were too small, gave them to my dad and he LOVES them!!  Nut sure of the name brand, but I think they might be Herman.  The description sounds the same.  He says they are warm and dry!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 14, 2004)

i needed a cheap pair of boots for camp work and scouting in so i went to wal-mart last week. ended up getting a pair of herman commanders(i think thats what they are called) for $40. they kinda look like military boots. they are light with real good cushion.


----------



## jeepguru (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll never forget the story of my father in law driving to Birmingham, Al to pick up a pair of Herman Survivors in 1978.  No one in Atlanta sold warm, waterproof boots at the time and those were the first pair available in the Southeast.  He purchased them fully expecting heat blankets for his feet only to find out they got cold too, just like every other pair of boots out there.  The most important thing about keeping your feet warm are socks.  Good wool blend socks will keep your feet warmer in any boot.  Anyway I'm sure you'll get your money's worth out of them. Justin


----------



## Guy (Sep 17, 2004)

Phil, 

I had a pair and they lasted me five years.  Pretty good value!!  I keep them at the camp now to use for working.  They are still going, but the soles are started to seperate.


----------



## Adam Hunter (Sep 17, 2004)

I have had several pair over the years, but never ones that were warm. IMO they are good boots, but it has been 7 or 8 years since I had a pair of Hermans. I switched to wearing Rocky's because they are warmer.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 17, 2004)

Phil, 

Herman Survivors were actually my first hunting boots.  They were good boots and wore really well, though in really cold weather down in the teens and 20's my feet would freeze.  I finally wore them out after several years of hard use and I now use Northlakes with I think at least 1500 grams of thinsulate in them and they keep my feet dry and toasty warm even while hunting in severe cold weather.


----------

